# Acube Tutorial?



## Arkwell (Feb 3, 2012)

Guys, is there anywhere to find a good Acube tutorial?


----------



## Forte (Feb 3, 2012)

The readme has all the info you need in it, I think.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, the readme file is pretty complete and covers most anything you would want to do. If you have a more specific question related to the input you're trying to create, then someone may be able to help you.


----------



## Henrik (Feb 3, 2012)

this might help:

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/gacube.html


----------



## Athefre (Feb 3, 2012)

The readme has the information, but it wasn't written for those with little command line experience.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 3, 2012)

https://github.com/josef-jelinek/acube
Readme at bottom, most recent version is 4.0a8
Get this in the downloads thing

just open with 'java -jar acube4.0a8.jar'
then follow instructions in readme.

Let us know if you have further problems.


----------



## Arkwell (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys now I have to figure out the differences between ACube and Cube Explorer and decide on one but I've heard you have more control in making algs with ACube.


----------



## Owen (Feb 4, 2012)

CubeExplorer is definitely easier.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 4, 2012)

Owen said:


> CubeExplorer is definitely easier.


 
Of course, but you can't have incomplete cubies, and fun stuff like that.


Come to think of it, I could write a beginners' tutorial for a-cube. Only problem is, I will finish it in a couple years time, and it will already be redundant. At least, that's how it turned out for the last tutorial I said I would make...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 11, 2012)

Innocence said:


> Of course, but you can't have incomplete cubies, and fun stuff like that.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I could write a beginners' tutorial for a-cube. Only problem is, I will finish it in a couple years time, and it will already be redundant. At least, that's how it turned out for the last tutorial I said I would make...


 
Lol what?
CE and ACube can both support incomplete cubes.
The only 'problem' at all with acube is lack of a good GUI. Acube3 has a half-decent GUI out (which'll *seriously* be ready for 4 soon ) anyway. Mostly functional, anyway.

acube4 has a lot of advantages over CE. It supports wide turns, more metrics, rotations, harsher restrictions, and the like.

If anyone has any problems, just email me and I'll clear up any issues.


----------



## Arkwell (Feb 12, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Lol what?
> CE and ACube can both support incomplete cubes.
> The only 'problem' at all with acube is lack of a good GUI. Acube3 has a half-decent GUI out (which'll *seriously* be ready for 4 soon ) anyway. Mostly functional, anyway.
> 
> ...



Ha! StachuK1992, you just answered the question I was going to ask which was 'what can ACube do that CE can't and vice versa. How much hard drive space is ACube compared to CE(I heard CE takes a lot of ram).

Thanks for the info!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 12, 2012)

It takes less than a megabyte of drive space, but yeah, lots of RAM.


----------

